# Raymarine Bankrupt??



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Seen it posted on the hull truth that Raymarine went under. Garmin is in negotiations to buy them out. Hope you guys with Ray gear can still get warranty coverage if needed.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is the link from The Hull Truth

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/280829-raymarine.html


----------

